# What is happening to me?



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.

This has never happened to me before.

I am afraid. 

Very afraid.

Do you think I'm gonna die?


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe you are responding to a nesting instinct. Getting ready for winter?


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

No,! Don't be afraid. 
I think you're making room for something wonderful to come into your life, some fabulous, exciting project!! Please let us know wen it shows up


----------



## byrdnest (Sep 23, 2013)

Bwahahahaha! Could be the weather - but whatever it is, send me some!!!


----------



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh I hope not. Die that is. Maybe you're just beginner a 'finisher' instead of a starter. 
xx


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

Ann

Your not going to die, just keep looking in the closets and behind beds and you might find some money that you have stashed and forgotten. Let us know .


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

byrdnest said:


> Bwahahahaha! Could be the weather - but whatever it is, send me some!!!


I could use some too :? Although now that I'm getting the hang of this sock thing, I did pick up a sock I started for my son almost 2 years ago and moved it onto my 9" circs to finish up (he's coming home this weekend) already turning the heel.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen "Invasion of the Body Snatchers"? Check under the bed for giant pods.


----------



## MarshaHicks (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't be afraid just ask Jesus in to your heart because everybody dies it just not as scary if your saved and as far as the baby sweaters and hats you are just hoping to have more Grand kids to give them to Love and Sweet Memories to you I hope you get a lot of them they are Blessing from above Marsha


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


Thanks for the giggle


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Everyone has a "someday" project===="someday I'll get it done" Well, SOMEDAY for you arrived. LOL
I did this 2 yrs ago with embroidery things I had in my "someday box" I ended up doing 77 projects over the winter and had a ball.


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

You are making room for all the new WIPs you will have soon! Have fun, and good for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

You just needed some R&R time! Now, you need some more WIPS!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I am envious! I keep adding to my wips, not completing them!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


That is hilarious!! :thumbup: :lol: I love it!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


Love it and very good advice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


Oh, my dear, there are many closets filled with more UFOs and WIPs and perhaps a thousand skeins of yarn untouched so if I have to live until they are all finished I figure I'm gonna die at about 117. I'm almost 80 (how did that happen? I always planned to get old someday but not so soon!)

This morning I downloaded 5 more patterns and plan to start 2 new projects this morning. Laundry to do, clothes to fold, I MUST straighten my shoe closet! Receipts to file, bathrooms to stock with toilet tissue .In another life I must have had to go without because I always have at least 50 rolls on hand.I must have had to go without panties, too. I have a drawer full of those and no reason to have that many. I'm old but not incontinent.

Promised my DH meatloaf several days ago so I'd best get that done. I might not get into my knitting nest until 2:00 this afternoon!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I believe you are getting ready for a really wonderful project and don't want all the wips calling your name!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Ann....I too have that feeling that when my yarn is used up It will be "my time"....you are so funny!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

byrdnest said:


> Bwahahahaha! Could be the weather - but whatever it is, send me some!!!


And to me as well!! I agree...sounds like "nesting" instinct...maybe a new baby's coming into the family! Do let us know!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> And to me as well!! I agree...sounds like "nesting" instinct...maybe a new baby's coming into the family! Do let us know!


Well, if there's a new baby coming into the family there's either a star in the east or a granddaughter who's gonna be in BIG trouble!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Yes...but don't ask me when! (This is supposed to make you laugh!)


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

We have just found out that we are going to be great grandparents next year. At last I have found out why I keep on buying baby yarn and downloading patterns! Trouble is that we won't find out boy/girl until Christmas but I'm going to have great fun knitting neutral colours until then :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I think you are just getting ready for a whole new round of WIP's.
I wish I could do the same, but I have so many ideas in my head that I'll never get to that point.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Now, you see, you could be like me. I never have anything to call WIP because I keep knitting on the same project until it is done. I do not allow myself to build for the future because no one else in the family knits except for my granddaughter and since I see her only once a year, I am not sure she is telling the complete truth about her knitting because she always has excuses for not practicing that which she has been taught. 

So, I don't want anyone that my sister has told to pass my knitting on to and have them saying "What in the world was this supposed to be. Doesn't look a thing like anything I have ever seen!!!

I am not afraid to die, I am just afraid to die and have people find a bunch of unfinished UFO's or WIP's.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> No,! Don't be afraid.
> I think you're making room for something wonderful to come into your life, .................


Like, um, a baby?

:wink:


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

you guys are just way too funny!!! I love it!!!


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

veejayh said:


> We have just found out that we are going to be great grandparents next year. At last I have found out why I keep on buying baby yarn and downloading patterns! Trouble is that we won't find out boy/girl until Christmas but I'm going to have great fun knitting neutral colours until then :lol: :thumbup:


Sorry. I meant to ask where you bought the rainbow ribbon.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

veejayh said:


> We have just found out that we are going to be great grandparents next year. At last I have found out why I keep on buying baby yarn and downloading patterns! Trouble is that we won't find out boy/girl until Christmas but I'm going to have great fun knitting neutral colours until then :lol: :thumbup:


Congratulations!! How wonderful for you!!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


I think you are looking for a reason to buy more yarn. WIPs done=an excuse to buy more

:-D :-D


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Ignore the query about rainbow ribbon. I posted to wrong topic!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's great that you're doing that. It's the change in weather no doubt.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

What ever you have, I hope it is catching because I need to finish some ufo's.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow you are truly ambitious in you knitting skills. I'm at a loss as what to say, except WAY TO GO GIRL!!!!!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you are dying to buy more yarn at least you are keeping busy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


Haha  and I agree


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, this is the funniest thread I have read....ever!!! :-D :-D   :lol 
I am LOL every time I read a reply! Especially love the baby reply!
Giggle, tee hee, oh my gosh My sides hurt from laughing! :lol:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Of course you are going to die! But not for a very long time yet - so relax and enjoy life, and knitting.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Is a WIP same as a UFO ?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Aaa, you probably run out of place for WIPs and wanted to clear some for the new ones to come.
They are likely to be mostly teen stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


Hahahahaha! Love this.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

You're just being super efficient. I have the desire to only work on one thing, finish it, then start the next. I tend to leave things that bore me, or I get to a difficult bit. I always find it sooooo hard to go back to finish things.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> Everyone has a "someday" project===="someday I'll get it done" Well, SOMEDAY for you arrived. LOL
> I did this 2 yrs ago with embroidery things I had in my "someday box" I ended up doing 77 projects over the winter and had a ball.


I like this answer the best. I agree, your time just came to get it done. Good for you!! I should be so lucky.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> Everyone has a "someday" project===="someday I'll get it done" Well, SOMEDAY for you arrived. LOL
> I did this 2 yrs ago with embroidery things I had in my "someday box" I ended up doing 77 projects over the winter and had a ball.


I like this answer the best. I agree, your time just came to get it done. Good for you!! I should be so lucky.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> Everyone has a "someday" project===="someday I'll get it done" Well, SOMEDAY for you arrived. LOL
> I did this 2 yrs ago with embroidery things I had in my "someday box" I ended up doing 77 projects over the winter and had a ball.


I like this answer the best. I agree, your time just came to get it done. Good for you!! I should be so lucky.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

You should become very worried when the urge to clean the cabinet under the kitchen sink hits. LOL.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think sometimes we get the urge to clear up our wips,it sometimes hits me and I suddenly finish things I have not seen in a while. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

unfinished projects weigh on your mind making hard to start something new. You just reached saturation point! Now you're ready for the next thing that takes your fancy.Now go make something for fun!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I too notice that I have a ton of project unfinished . And I try to figure out why I didn't finish it. Then I can't find the pattern so it goes back and an unfinished pile is like a vicious circle sometimes. So from now on I finish every project even if I have to rip it out and restart everyone I find unfinished I finish it. I took question my sanity!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


Perfect reply - couldn't have put it better myself (except I would've said 'balls of wool'!)


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


  :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds wonderful to me! Occasionally I'll finish a long ignored project and it feels so GOOD.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

if IT is contagious ..send it this way , PLEASE


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

You are not going to die before your time. I hope you are donating all these sweet baby items to people who really need them (maybe through your church?). There are so many people without jobs, etc. that there are many who need these items. 

You are wonderful!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

No!!! your getting it out of the way to buy more yarn


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

No I just think that you're determined to finish what you've started..Now move on to other things and don't dwell on the negative.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

This is a very normal ritual. I do it every few months. I believe the cause is this forum. I find a pattern I like, start it, find another one I like, start it, find another one I like, start it. Get the picture. At some point I have to finish them so I can start the vicious cycle all over again. Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I agree with maddy great idea!!!!!


maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


Sounds like a plan. I do wish I had done that to my WIPs, though!

Karen


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nope. 
That's called "de-cluttering" & usually happens prior to a period during which you acquire more new things to do/make than you can possibly finish...


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

You guys/gals are a riot! Gave me my first chuckle for the day. I think I will leave a few wips when I depart this life in hopes that they will make someone curious enough to learn to knit and try to finish them . Hey, one can hope!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


I think you are having a burst of new energy. New beginnings for you! Enjoy!


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

The obvious solution is to quit looking into closets and under the bed - you weren't wasting time cleaning those areas when you could have been knitting were you? Tsk, tsk.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree with maddyvan. You need to go out, buy more yarn and start more projects.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, Ann, you're going to die.....one day.....but before you do, you really should get to your lys and stock up on many, many, many skeins and/or balls of yarn, and get several projects started again. You'll be back in the swing of things in no time, and you'll feel like your old self again. Go for it.

Anna


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Re Ann Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


I think you are just making room for a new large project!! Is there a baby on the way or are you just being prepared for when one comes?? If not then sell those cardigans and buy yourself some real nice yarn and make yourself something very very special... you deserve it for all that hard work.. and finishing up some amazing projects...


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I do think Maddyvan has the answer! You have got to feel great having not only started but also finished all those projects. Well done!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, for every action there is a reaction. Maybe this is your WIP "reaction" time. I'd have to run it by my son, the physicists, but I'm sure all is well


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> This is a very normal ritual. I do it every few months. I believe the cause is this forum. I find a pattern I like, start it, find another one I like, start it, find another one I like, start it. Get the picture. At some point I have to finish them so I can start the vicious cycle all over again. Does this make sense to anyone?


Yep, makes perfect sense to me! 

Ann, my heart swelled with pride when I read what you've been up to. Then, you 'fessed up to still having many other WIPs. Let's just call it temporary insanity. Happens once in a while but we can deal with it!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> you are dying to buy more yarn at least you are keeping busy


Love that answer. I usually finish most of my WIPs in April or May unless I have a baby or wedding coming soon. I always had that feeling also that if I finished everything the end was near.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Oh, my dear, there are many closets filled with more UFOs and WIPs and perhaps a thousand skeins of yarn untouched so if I have to live until they are all finished I figure I'm gonna die at about 117. I'm almost 80 (how did that happen? I always planned to get old someday but not so soon!)
> 
> This morning I downloaded 5 more patterns and plan to start 2 new projects this morning. Laundry to do, clothes to fold, I MUST straighten my shoe closet! Receipts to file, bathrooms to stock with toilet tissue .In another life I must have had to go without because I always have at least 50 rolls on hand.I must have had to go without panties, too. I have a drawer full of those and no reason to have that many. I'm old but not incontinent.
> 
> Promised my DH meatloaf several days ago so I'd best get that done. I might not get into my knitting nest until 2:00 this afternoon!


What a great sense of humour! Laughed out loud at the Toilet Rolls! Panties! and Star in the East! and what an amazing lady to finish all those projects. My stuff's all over the place too but will try to take a leaf out of your book - Well done you :thumbup: x


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

love this prescription


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


love this solution


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

no, I think it's a phase -- and I hope it's contagious!


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

I think I should go and buy 82 skeins of yarn too.
Just in case this thing is catching.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Langtonian said:


> I think I should go and buy 82 skeins of yarn too.
> Just in case this thing is catching.


Good idea, I'm with you, we can't be too careful :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Probably not. But a pregnancy test might not be out of order.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

No, just the impulse to finish what you started. Now you can start a whole bunch of new projects!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


LOL!! I love your way of thinking!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Well..whatever it is I hope it's contagious.....
julie


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

maddyvan, your answer was great! Made me laugh.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I to keep adding to my wips, but I loved maddyvans answer to her question, made me laugh!


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

OMG...I am doing the same...WIP from years ago...baby dresses...what DOES this mean??


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


I concur...... AND... keep checking, Ann... there have GOT to me more around IF you keep looking! Giggle, giggle.

Have you considered thumper's suggestion? LOLOL

"Probably not. But a pregnancy test might not be out of order."

We can always count on Ann for a good giggle and KPers with a good sense of humor to join in.

I have to add that I feel as thought I am not a REAL knitter because I only knit ONE project at a time! Seriously... I am ashamed to admit that I cannot WAIT to see the project finished I am working on, so I would NEVER start another.... Unless it wasn't working out right.. in which case I would frog it.

I am like a "mythological knitting beast".... No one believes there COULD be a knitter out there that ONLY works on one project at a time and finishes one before starting another. I should change my user name to "Unicorn"!!! LOLOL


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have only 1 WIP. It is a cross stitch quilt kit. My mom gave it to me at least 35 years ago.I could finish the embroidery in 1 week if I just made up my mind to do it. Then ,I would have to quilt it. I think I would ask our church quilt guild to quilt it for me. I wish I could retire and have time to do some things I enjoy. 5 years to go. In 2007,I fractured my arm. weeks into recuperation, I thought I would try crocheting. Well, I had inhereted so much yarn from MIL (she was in a nursing home). DH started bringing HUGE bags of all kinds of yarn from our storage building. I am still trying to use this yarn. Countless lap afghans for the nursing home, scarves, and hats. I crocheted 28 lap afghans during the 10 months that my arm was healing. All the yarn was expensive yarn and wonderful to work with. Have enough to make 1 more afghan. If I get too many things going at once, I tend to be overwhelmed.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

I LOVE this!



maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

You are obviously a candidate for our Knitter's 12-Step Recovery Program. 

Step #1. When faced with a dimishing stock of UFO's, WP's and visible bottoms of the Stash cartons, immediately call a Knitting Friend in the Program to come shop with you. 

I forget the other steps.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


 :lol: I feel like this is what I may do if I finished every project at once!! Hilarious!


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Thumper, you are too funny!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> I have only 1 WIP. It is a cross stitch quilt kit. My mom gave it to me at least 35 years ago.I could finish the embroidery in 1 week if I just made up my mind to do it. Then ,I would have to quilt it. I think I would ask our church quilt guild to quilt it for me. I wish I could retire and have time to do some things I enjoy. 5 years to go. In 2007,I fractured my arm. weeks into recuperation, I thought I would try crocheting. Well, I had inhereted so much yarn from MIL (she was in a nursing home). DH started bringing HUGE bags of all kinds of yarn from our storage building. I am still trying to use this yarn. Countless lap afghans for the nursing home, scarves, and hats. I crocheted 28 lap afghans during the 10 months that my arm was healing. All the yarn was expensive yarn and wonderful to work with. Have enough to make 1 more afghan. If I get too many things going at once, I tend to be overwhelmed.


ONE wip at a time?! Could it be POSSIBLE that there is another Unicorn out there?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I do know that you will die one day or nite. This is a given. In the meantime I'd continue to work on your WIP and others you will start. Enjoy yourself. You could also try "ritalittlecat" twelve step recovery program.

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a medical reason for your condition: you are going through The Change. The change from one set of WIPs to another. Let us know when the hot flashes come.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

whitknits said:


> I am envious! I keep adding to my wips, not completing them!


Your avatar - that is one lovely shawl. Is there a pattern for it or did you create this yourself? I've not made shawls but this one I could go for.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> You are obviously a candidate for our Knitter's 12-Step Recovery Program.
> 
> Step #1. When faced with a dimishing stock of UFO's, WP's and visible bottoms of the Stash cartons, immediately call a Knitting Friend in the Program to come shop with you.
> 
> I forget the other steps.


LOL


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

RitaLittleCat said:


> You are obviously a candidate for our Knitter's 12-Step Recovery Program.
> 
> Step #1. When faced with a dimishing stock of UFO's, WP's and visible bottoms of the Stash cartons, immediately call a Knitting Friend in the Program to come shop with you.
> 
> I forget the other steps.


The third step is - "Go out for lunch".


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!! Wish I could catch that bug!!! GOOD JOB!!!! Nope, you are just in the mood to "GET 'R DONE"!!!! TERRIFIC!!! Don't worry...more will come!!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Tee hee I would be afraid too -- get out there NOW and stock up with some more yarn before your stash is depleted

:thumbup:


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> This is a very normal ritual. I do it every few months. I believe the cause is this forum. I find a pattern I like, start it, find another one I like, start it, find another one I like, start it. Get the picture. At some point I have to finish them so I can start the vicious cycle all over again. Does this make sense to anyone?


Sadly for me this makes perfect sense. My problem is that I often lose or forget where the pattern is. I get so upset at myself!


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

Langtonian said:


> The third step is - "Go out for lunch".


What happened to step 2?? Lol


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, Ann! If each of these WIPs were on knitting needles, you must have ended up with a bagful of extra needles! Please send some of your vibes my way so I can finish a few WIPs of mine, and find several of my fav needles again! lol...Liz in WA state


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I go through the same thing every now and again. It feels so good to finish things up. I just took 26 hats down to our local food bank for distribution. They were so pleased. I had scads of odd amounts of yarn and started a knitting/crocheting marathon of sorts one day and ended up with 26 hats! I not only freed up my sticks and hooks but I also am going to warm 26 heads this winter! Makes you feel good! :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

That reminds me of the commercial for some brand of internet server...so fast the guy came to the end of the internet, then didn't known what to do.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

hahahahaha............that was great..........


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope. You're gonna donate these items to children who need them, and they and their parents will be very grateful.

Hazel


----------



## CeceliaYinger (Jul 13, 2013)

You truly made me laugh! I think you are going to be just fine! At some point we all try to catch up on things we put off doing. Have fun and enjoy your achievements :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

The tea leaves tell me you are about to run into the sale of your life- wait.....NO!------ you are about to be gifted a huge load of hand dyed, merino/alpaca/and other fine quality yarns (that you will definitely share with your friends.) 


Or, maybe, that's just my dream for you! (and therefore me!) ;-)


----------



## Grammiebecky (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh no, don't even think that way. We at KP need you to continue your comments. Just keep the projects going and how nice that you have finished them. Not only do I keep buying yarn, I do that with fabric too. My advice, keep buying yarn.....


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

If it is a germ causing this, please send it my way!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Are you also giving away your treasured possessions? I'd worry then, otherwise be proud of what you are doing. As you can see by all these posts, we all (or most of us) are wishing to get your affliction!!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you nine months pregnant? If so go to the hospital now haha. That's my guess!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

With that kind of energy you definitely have many many more years ahead to keep on knitting.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Pretty much. Works In Progress and UnFinished Objects. And the number of them depends on the amount of yarn you buy. If you're like me you simply *have to * see how it works up so you start another project.

See? Very simple.

You'll have to excuse me now, I must go to JoAnn's and Michael's. I have coupons.


----------



## Mountain girl (Aug 12, 2013)

Maddyvan I love your response don't worry I am like you always have been so I must have die a thousand deaths by now. Just nerves shake it off like my daughter would say. donate to the hospital Neonate ward make you feel better and like Maddyvan said will take you to the nearst yarn store and buy more )


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Due to this thread I have spent all afternoon sewing up a hoodie for my grandson! Thanks for the push.


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

I will save you. Send me your address and I will send you a lifetime's worth of WIPs.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:



> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Nope! Just comes a time when we feel we should finish what we start! Doesn't happen often enough around here! I do have a quilt rule though, finish 2 things in wips tubs before playing with fabric!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Not really, but if you are you can now distribute those clothes to the hospital or good will, haha.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you sure you aren't pregnant? ;-)


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Not really, but if you are you can now distribute those clothes to the hospital or good will,


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

my guess would be thatnu want to buy new yarn and don't want to feel guilty? i hope to follow your lead - kudos to u

shelia
nc


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Too funny. Give yourself a pat on the back. Just in time for Winter, too.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree, you are just making room for some more projects and yarn shopping therapy is definitely called for.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW, what ambition! More and better things to come then!


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

I wish the bags that I have in the bedrooms were completed. only have about 12 wip going on you can come and finish mine lol. Lorene


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Haha ha hahahaaaaa!!!!! So happy for you to have completed some things. Wanna come complete mine?!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, you're certainly headed to heaven. I can see your halo glowing!


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


Perfect remedy! Quite confident this will work :thumbup:


----------



## Lisadw (Aug 10, 2012)

What a hoot! Can you please come and look through my house? And finish all the WIPs there?


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I would be doing a happy dance that so much was completed think of it as fall knit cleaning and finishing instead of fall house cleaning which in a way it is. I never almost never put away things unfinished I would rather frog them and use yarn for something I like better. But I know with in a few rows of doing if I like the project or not if I don't it's frogged and use yarn on something I like better .


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds to me that you're just getting tired of all the UFOs calling out and making you feel guilty about NOT finishing them. I used to have a "rule" that I had to finish one project before starting another, and it was a good rule. I quit following it about a year ago, and the UFOs are calling out for completion.... It can get rather loud.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

maddyvan, :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I did the same thing, think it must be something in the air.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Nah, you are just getting ready for bigger and better things.
Be surprised. Very surprised.

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Just love this therapy!!!!! Only 82 skeins!! I think it should be more than that!!! Just love this site.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I applaud you. It must feel terrific. Can't say I have that many WIP's, just two that I will finish at some time. Actually I'm quite eager to do them, it's just work and life that get in the way and self-imposed deadlines for things I want to make for my grandchildren. I always bump projects to knit for those darling little ones. If only I were retired!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it is wonderful you found and finished all the things you had started! Lots of babies will be warm this winter; I heard yesterday it's to be a cold one. Now you can start something new and maybe even go yarn shopping. That's always fun!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


Excellent suggestion!
Ellie


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow...you are ambitious! I need to do that!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


I sure hope not... you might just find another bag of WIPs.
I had a moment that scared me yesterday... was in a shoe store and said to myself..."I don't need any shoes"... I got real worried.

Jane


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

maybe you are going to get rid of them to a charity or some one who needs them.SO you have room to do more projects.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're pregnant!!!


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL! Maybe you were in need of a strong sense of accomplishment? If I were you I would reward myself with some serious yarn stash enhancement!

Also I'd love to see some photos of the finished objects!

Congrats!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

No! You're not going to die!! You unconscious took over and told you it's time to knit! Stop worrying and start knitting!! You're probably having withdrawal symptoms!!


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

If you're not pregnant, then you must be going through another phase of your life. Recently I went through this phase and finished some projects which were started some 20 years ago. It has tidied up my craft area.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

lawrencji said:


> No,! Don't be afraid.
> I think you're making room for something wonderful to come into your life, some fabulous, exciting project!! Please let us know wen it shows up


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am proud of you! Just think of all the yarn you can buy now.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

What is happening is the your LYS misses seeing you and needs you to buy more yarn :lol:


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Don't be scared ....you did real good  congratulations!


----------



## Susan1951 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bombshellknits said:


> I think you are looking for a reason to buy more yarn. WIPs done=an excuse to buy more
> 
> :-D :-D


Do we really HAVE TO HAVE a reason to buy more
yarn!!!! :- Trip to the yarn shop today for more
yarn, got plenty at home and no wip's for now.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

I go along with the 'making more room for WIP'. I do the same thing...drag out all the unfinished items and get them ready for the annual church bazaar. Makes me feel really gooood.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Well you can have a booth at a Christmas boutique. You will have lots if baby stuff to sell.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Gosh, I hope you aren't going to. Keeping checking all the nooks and crannies for more wips. If you are like me you are bound to find some. I have 4 wips so what did I do yesterday? I started a Buddy blanket!


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

That is so funny... I think you are just feng shuing your knitting area. You are getting rid of the stagnant energy there! You are making room for some new things in your life! Good luck


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Good for you! I need a bit of that energy, girl!!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Good for you! I need a bit of that energy, girl!!


----------



## sandygrams (Sep 6, 2011)

This made me laugh out loud! Someday I am going to finish another project - unless Syria invades Gaza in the near further. Should this happen, Lord willing, I plan to be away for a while!


----------



## sandygrams (Sep 6, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


your remedy made me laugh out loud! 
Someday I too am going to finish another project - unless Syria invades Gaza in the near further. Should this happen, Lord willing, I plan to be away for a while!


----------



## sandygrams (Sep 6, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


This remedy made me laugh out loud! Someday I am going to finish another project - unless Syria invades Gaza in the near further. Should this happen, Lord willing, I plan to be away for a while!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

You are just making room so you can add to your stash


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't be afraid! You should enjoy a great sense of accomplishment! You have done what many others only dream of. Enjoy it while it lasts, because I will be surprised if you don't have several new WIPs very soon!


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


I love this answer..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## megs mum (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you for my smile for the day. Hope it is contagious as I need some of what you have.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Do what I did. Make a deal with your best friend. Whoever dies first the survivor has to finish all the WIPs and give them to her heirs. That way we know they'll get done eventually!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

LuvinCrafts said:


> What happened to step 2?? Lol


Step 2: touch and caress every type and color of yarn then buy your 10 favorites .


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


O no, I think you are contagious...

:hunf: 
Thank goodness, I am in Germany and cannot get to my UFOs. :wink: 
As soon as I get home, I will try to complete SOME of mine,
or I'll get over it. We'll see


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


That depends on who all the baby items were made for.
Maybe some charity is in real need for these items and you just needed to finish them and get them delivered.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

Go and buy lots and lots of lovely yarn, it will keep you going to eternity. That's my plan!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Re "am I going to die?" Some day, but let's hope not now! Look at it this way, if you do, you may just be the first knitter to die "WIPfree." :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: you may be starting a whole new trend!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

No - don't see death in your near future. Just lots of satisfation from completed projects.


----------



## mac4kids (Mar 26, 2012)

I see a large purchase of yarn in your future! 
You're just making room for it :thumbup:


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know what could be "wrong" with you, but I have the perfect cure for your dilemma:
I have a beautiful guest bedroom and you could come (with your "malady" of course) and live with me. I have closets just like the ones you emptied and could keep you busy till you get "better". 
Sounds pretty good to me.
What do you think?


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I certainly hope you are not going to die. Please could you give me a dose of what ails you so I can finish all my WIPs.
Do hope you are now going to start knitting more WIPs. Happy knitting.


----------



## Gracef (Sep 10, 2013)

Dying is absolutely out of the question. You are toooo valuable to the knitting world. You actually finish ALL your projects. Suggestions, put them online to earn some Christmas bucks, place pics on this site so we can buy or perhaps donate to a local church or place of need. Of course if there is a little bundle coming into your family, save a few, but should you decide to do this one, make sure you put reminder notes around the house. HA!


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Die? I thought knitters were not allowed to die until we've used up our stash! Guess that is a whole new interpretation of eternal life, huh?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


I think we're all gonna die, but not any time soon :~).

Congratulations on jobs well done. Somewhere in the back of my mind, I, too, have been mulling over the fact that I have a very large number of WIPs that are calling my name. Knowing myself rather well, I realize that I will soon pick them up and either complete them or frog them for some other project. There are some that I'd really (still) like to have.....


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> This is very scary indeed! You must immediately go to your local yarn store, buy 82 skeins of yarn and begin a new project every day for the next week. When you have sufficient WIPs, you will be on the road to recovery. It is the only cure. Hopefully, this was only a temporary aberration.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Just think of all the new projects you can begin now without feeling like you have to finish something first.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lavender Blue said:


> Die? I thought knitters were not allowed to die until we've used up our stash! Guess that is a whole new interpretation of eternal life, huh?


Jeez. I'm going to live to 150 at least!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Or else "take it with you" LOL If rich people say they are going to take it with them then surely knitters can do the same with their yarn.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I told my husband he had better be sure I have my knitting needles, crochet hook, and yarn in my hands come that time!


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

I currently have on my needles...a coat for me, two just completed scarves for neighbor's twins, 1 finished shawl, 1 wip shawl, 1 wip shawl, and in the line up is a huge one sleeved shawl/wrap, 3 pairs fingerless gloves, vest,hat, cabled scarves....all for Christmas gifts....

Can you come and live with me for a week or so, if you and I worked at the rate you are going, I won't have to step into a single store!

Aren't finished pieces wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have many projects in process, but I have only given up on one...(dog sweater) gave up, frogged and then the nice man at the yarn shop gave me a bag of this hairy yarn for free- but just said I should make something and email him the photos. Sat down that night, took little Oliver's measurements and crocheted him a gorgeous coat in two nights! People stop me in the street and ask me where they could buy that coat....go figure. Ugly skeins worked up into a gorgeous cloud!

I believe the yarn I first purchased DID NOT WANT TO BE A DOG COAT...and it told me so!

And last week I got a jacket for 30% off with free shipping at Lands End and that yarn will make a lovely hat, scarf, and gloves to match - I am sure that yarn will be happy then!


Open up the pattern books and get busy casting on! Don't tell anyone else about your completed projects...you'll make us all look bad!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I have several WIP that need finishing. If you get through yours let me know. I could use you help.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

You're "In Hiding". This is good! No one will know where you are!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I took from the closet a very large bag of WIPs, primarily baby cardigans and caps. I completed all of them. Then I went into the guest bedroom and took a very large bag from its hiding place behind the bed. More baby cardigans and sweaters. I completed them.
> 
> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


Nope, not at all, you're preparing yourself to go on a yarn shopping spree- you just cleared up storage space


----------

